
Ask HN: ISO a webdev with a tiny penchant for mayhem - fapi1974
I&#x27;m a writer and I&#x27;m working on a project to highlight some of the more &quot;interesting&quot; aspects of our technology utopia - everything from privacy to shortened attention spans.  My project will have an online component and I would like to find a webdev interested in building something a little bit subversive.  Nothing illegal, but certainly something that might get a bit of attention.  I&#x27;m in the Bay Area and I&#x27;d prefer to collaborate in person so please be local.  Ping me if interested - I&#x27;m open to both contracting or partnering.
======
davelnewton
TL;DR

(But it's not clear what you actually want other than a dev.)

